

Who vomited on Mashable's layout? - curiousepic
http://mashable.com/

======
empire29
Looking at the design my eyes wander, rather than being directed -- element
are too stylistically similar. It doesn't help that the images are roughly the
same size which prevents them from denoting relative importance. The constant
use of blue is overwhelming as well.

I never thought i'd say this, but the new mashable makes TC's design look
inspired. At least on TC its very easy to ignore the right column.

------
terryjsmith
The single post page looks much better/more thought out than the front page.
The front page lacks flow; there's no differentiation between the sidebar and
the content and I'm not quite sure where to look first, next, etc.

------
wglb
Kind of puts the "mash" into Mashable, don't you think?

------
bvi
Mashable has _always_ had a pretty horribly layout. That's the main reason I
never visit that site.

------
mnml_
It was much better before

------
timepilot
Front Page is horrible!

------
abrudtkuhl
that's what happens when you design for advertising

------
rhizome
The front page design makes me think that they're going for _some_ whitespace,
but that you really can't click on the page without clicking on something. A
blurring between ads and content that makes it more likely to accidentally
click an ad, and that every click on a page should result in a pageload of
some sort, even if the user was intending to click a blank area.

It's like 'horror vacui'[1] applied to web development.

[1]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horror_vacui>

